# heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz



## Schleienschosch (4. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen ihr lieben,
denke mal ich bin nicht der einzige der heute prüfungstermin in rlpf hat 
wünsche allen viel erfolg und natürlich petri heil 

werde heute abend mal berichten obs bei mir geklapt hat 

MfG


----------



## potter (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Also bei mir hats geklappt, 50 Punkte... Dass wir so lange auf die Ergebnisse warten mussten war allerdings bescheiden!
Najo, vielleicht sieht man sich mal am Maar oder sonstwo!


----------



## Schleienschosch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*

herzlichen glückwunsch,
naja ich war ja als erster dran  49punkte.
ich werd wohl ab januar des öfteren am maar aufzufinden sein.
MfG


----------



## tliesen (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Hallo,

ich war heute in Simmern/Hunsrück zur Prüfung. Ich habe bestanden, aber ca. 1/3 sind durchgefallen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Schleienschosch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*

glückwunsch
uh das ist aber kein guter schnitt...
wobei es ja zu 100% reine lernsache ist. und wenn man die fragen alle 2-3mal durchgemacht hat sollte das normal schon kein problem sein


----------



## potter (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Hast du ne Ahnung wie bei uns die Durchfallquote war?
Bin direkt los als ich mein Zeug in der Hand hatte...


----------



## Mordendyk (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Hier im Kreis Ahrweiler war die Quote wie folgt:

49 total
3 direkt durchgerasselt
13 wurden nachgeprüft

Der ganze Kurs aus der Bahnhofsstube in Bad Neuenahr hat bestanden ( 8 leute inklusive mir )


----------



## DerAngler93 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Dann shonmal Glückwunsch und viel Glück an die die noch ran müssen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: heute prüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz*



Mordendyk schrieb:


> Hier im Kreis Ahrweiler war die Quote wie folgt:
> 
> 49 total
> 3 direkt durchgerasselt
> ...



ach Du meine Güte, was´n das für ´ne Quote! |uhoh:

das sah bei mir/uns "damals" 2007 aber vieeeel besser aus! 

Glückwunsch & Gruß aus´m Nachbarort |wavey:


----------

